# Kenia Halibut Charters



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Anyone have any suggestions on Charters between Homer and Anchorage.
Are you closer to the fishing holes near Clam Gulch, Anchor Point or Ninilchik? Starting to plan and don't want a long boat ride.

Thanks.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Soldatna has a bunch. Been too long since I've been there. The harbor master would be who'd I would ask.


----------



## fish_AK (Nov 10, 2009)

Go out of Homer. Ninilchick, clamgulch can be a pia. In homer the boat launch and wells in the harbor make it nice. Its not a far rid to the shelf. You can catch fish anywhere in katchemack or the cook inlet. Every charter I used has taken me out anywhere from 4- 10 miles. Very easy trip.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

I fished with Captain Keith on Ocean Hunter Charters in Home (He owns it and it is a 1 boat operation).

http://www.oceanhuntercharters.com/page5/files/page5-1025-full.html 

This was pretty close to our catch (not my catch). Got on as a single over Labor Day weekend at last minute in 2009 with 2 other couples, one of which was a Uncle/Nephew from near Lansing of all places. Small world. We literally filled the boat with fish, and had more rock fish on in addition to what the pic above shows.

I'd go again...and that was proven when the Coast Guard was called out to a charter boat with a passenger who suffered a heart condition. It happened to be on this vessel about a year ago. I think the video from the helo is on youtube. He can catch fish, as well as keep you safe. We also saw a few whales where we fished. At one point he had a record for the biggest Lingcod and I think he's won the Homer Halibut Derby twice (I know for sure once).

There are many charters and Homer is a fun town to have a beer or two in when you're done at the Salty Dog.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks. The Salty Dog is on the list for sure.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Captain Steve Button , Crystal sea charters out of Homer
http://www.crystalseacharter.com/
I went with him twice. A real salty dawg and great fishermen. Tell him you are not interested in chickens.


----------

